# fridge and cloths washer on same circuit?



## treerat (Feb 13, 2011)

is it ok to have the fridge and cloths washer on the same circuit? only other things on this circuit would be two recpticals which will not be used much. this would be on 12/2 with a 20 amp breaker.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

1. Yes you can plug a refrigerator and a washing machine into the same circuit but this is not recommended because you don't want to trip the breaker and lose power to the fridge.

2. The laundry area still needs a 20 amp circuit run non-stop from the panel to a receptacle meant for the washing machine and connected to nothing else outside the laundry area.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Post your location. In Canada the fridge needs a dedicated circuit.


----------

